# Canon 5D IV popping noise behind screen when turning on



## SuzukiGS750EZ (May 30, 2021)

Does anybody elses 5D IV camera make a popping noise like a relay switching or something behind the screen when they turn it on? My camera went in for an 18 point inspection last month and i don't remember if it did this before the service or not.


----------



## Space Face (May 30, 2021)

Is it sensor cleaning.? My 5Dsr does it as do many Canon models.  Don't recall hearing a noise tho.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (May 30, 2021)

No, it's not sensor cleaning. I turned the sensor cleaning on and off to see if that was the case before posting. This noise is like a light switch in the wall popping. But only when turning on or inserting a battery. Something is energizing and making a popping noise. Just curious if it's normal or not.


----------



## Space Face (May 30, 2021)

Hmm, I'd say not normal.  Haven't been conscious of that on any of my Canon bodies.


----------



## mezcalpaloma (May 30, 2021)

I have a 5D4. It makes no audible noise when I turn it on; never has. (I have cleaning on.)

You might try cycling the power without a lens mounted or with different lenses, to eliminate the lens as the culprit. I had a defective lens that made a chattering noise on power up. When I changed to a properly functioning lens; no noise.


----------



## BasilFawlty (May 30, 2021)

I have a 5D4 and I do hear a very slight clicking noise when I turn it on.  However, I literally have to put my ear to the screen to hear it.  I don't think it's sensor cleaning because that occurs when you turn OFF the camera (I hear no noise  when turning off the camera).  The sound is very slight and I can't hear it, like I said, unless I put my ear physically to the screen.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (May 30, 2021)

I can hear the noise from arms length.


----------



## BasilFawlty (May 30, 2021)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> I can hear the noise from arms length.


I'd call Canon Support.  Something isn't right for sure.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (May 30, 2021)

Thanks guys. They issued a return label. I'll send it out Tuesday.


----------



## BasilFawlty (May 30, 2021)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> Thanks guys. They issued a return label. I'll send it out Tuesday.


Be intersted to learn what the determine (if the tell you)


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jan 15, 2022)

If I remember correctly it was the main board they replaced. If I happen to think about it and find the paperwork I’ll give more detail. It’s been fine since.


----------

